# Dandelion diet!



## cyyoung749 (Nov 27, 2011)

Umm i heard dandelion leaves are very good nutrtion source for tortoise. I just bought organic dandelion leaves and not sure how often i have to feed my lepoard tortoise. Is it good to feed once a week? I also heard that it contains highe protein compare to others leaves.

Thank you!


----------



## jaizei (Nov 27, 2011)

Dandelion greens are great as part of a varied diet. I think tortoises should be fed or have the option to graze everyday.


----------



## tyler0912 (Nov 27, 2011)

I feed daily,


----------



## FADE2BLACK_1973 (Nov 27, 2011)

cyyoung749 said:


> Umm i heard dandelion leaves are very good nutrtion source for tortoise. I just bought organic dandelion leaves and not sure how often i have to feed my lepoard tortoise. Is it good to feed once a week? I also heard that it contains highe protein compare to others leaves.
> 
> Thank you!



You can buy dandelion leaves? Wow! They just grow all over the place around here. They are even pest weeds by most people....lol. I just let Spike outside yesterday to graze and some natural sunlight while we had a warm day until winter gets here, and he got to eat lots of fresh dandelions. It's crazy seeing them grow and not get effected by heavy frost. I have even seen them grow throughout hard winters.


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 27, 2011)

Yes, Chris, believe it or not, some people actually use dandelion leaves in their salads, and it is available in grocery stores and produce markets!


----------



## FADE2BLACK_1973 (Nov 27, 2011)

emysemys said:


> Yes, Chris, believe it or not, some people actually use dandelion leaves in their salads, and it is available in grocery stores and produce markets!



Weeds in salads?....lol. But never seen them in any grocery stores around here where I live. Probley because everyone can just walk outside and pick their own  But I will have to look alittle more just to see if they sell them eventhough I get them free all the time..lol


----------



## ascott (Nov 27, 2011)

They are tasty in salads...they give a bit of a bitter taste but they offer a great variety of benefits and you get use to the bitter rather quickly.....

All of my torts an turtles love em...but of course they are a struggle to get growing on my property...and I have figured that is because I want them there....hahaha, if I had acres of green grass and did not want them there they would be all over....LOL


----------



## coreyc (Nov 27, 2011)

emysemys said:


> Yes, Chris, believe it or not, some people actually use dandelion leaves in their salads, and it is available in grocery stores and produce markets!



I thought what they sell at the grocery store is chicory similiar to dandelion ??


----------



## FADE2BLACK_1973 (Nov 27, 2011)

ascott said:


> They are tasty in salads...they give a bit of a bitter taste but they offer a great variety of benefits and you get use to the bitter rather quickly.....
> 
> All of my torts an turtles love em...but of course they are a struggle to get growing on my property...and I have figured that is because I want them there....hahaha, if I had acres of green grass and did not want them there they would be all over....LOL



Angela, I got tons of dandelions all over my property and 3x more on all my families. I guess Spike would never go hungry . And screw that, about putting them bitter leaves in my salads . I will just take my daily vitamins..lol


----------



## Mao Senpai (Nov 27, 2011)

Yeah they can be fed. It all depends on where you live... back in CT they were sold everywhere and here in NC... I can't find any for the life of me.


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 27, 2011)

I see I am not the only one who says they can find them outside all winter long. 

Just remember when feeding the dandelions, the urine may take on a pinkish color, so do not become alarmed.


----------



## Lulu (Nov 27, 2011)

I thought you had a sick Greek. What ended up happening with him?


----------



## cyyoung749 (Nov 27, 2011)

FADE2BLACK_1973 said:


> cyyoung749 said:
> 
> 
> > Umm i heard dandelion leaves are very good nutrtion source for tortoise. I just bought organic dandelion leaves and not sure how often i have to feed my lepoard tortoise. Is it good to feed once a week? I also heard that it contains highe protein compare to others leaves.
> ...



Theres no place i could get a fresh organic dandelions. 



Lulu said:


> I thought you had a sick Greek. What ended up happening with him?



I went to some turtle organization and they are going to take good care of it. I did my best with everything i could. He did get better with my treament he was eating good but he couldnt still open his eyes and move but sleeps all day.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Nov 27, 2011)

I feed dandelions daily, they grow wild here and people would freak out if they found out I was paying for them...hahaha. They are all over here and I can walk around and collect a large bag daily...


----------



## cyyoung749 (Nov 27, 2011)

Jacqui said:


> I see I am not the only one who says they can find them outside all winter long.
> 
> Just remember when feeding the dandelions, the urine may take on a pinkish color, so do not become alarmed.



Oh really i didnt know that. I do sell alot of dandelions but i dont think its safe for my tortoise. It may contain harmful stuff.



maggie3fan said:


> I feed dandelions daily, they grow wild here and people would freak out if they found out I was paying for them...hahaha. They are all over here and I can walk around and collect a large bag daily...



If i were in some rural area it would be better to get from the field, but my places are so polluted, i dont wana feed my tortoie...



jaizei said:


> Dandelion greens are great as part of a varied diet. I think tortoises should be fed or have the option to graze everyday.



oh now on i will feed everyday thanks


----------



## Redstrike (Nov 27, 2011)

The dandelions you can purchase in the grocery store are similar, but slightly different, than the wild dandelions you'd find popping up around your yard (Taraxacum officinale). Both are very nutritious, but there will likely be some differences in their nutritional contents given discrepancies between their genetics and environment (greenhouse vs. your backyard). Bottom line is, they're both great for your tortoises!

Grocery store dandelion greens are usually Italian dandelion (Cichorium intybus), which is still in the same family as wild North American dandelion (Asteraceae), but a different genus - it's a Chicory.


----------



## cyyoung749 (Nov 28, 2011)

Redstrike said:


> The dandelions you can purchase in the grocery store are similar, but slightly different, than the wild dandelions you'd find popping up around your yard (Taraxacum officinale). Both are very nutritious, but there will likely be some differences in their nutritional contents given discrepancies between their genetics and environment (greenhouse vs. your backyard). Bottom line is, they're both great for your tortoises!
> 
> Grocery store dandelion greens are usually Italian dandelion (Cichorium intybus), which is still in the same family as wild North American dandelion (Asteraceae), but a different genus - it's a Chicory.



didnt know that much about dandelions. Thanks for the info!


----------



## tortoise-kid (Nov 28, 2011)

My Red Footed Tortoise devours the dandelions I give him, plus it is true; they are very health in a balanced tortoise diet.


----------



## cyyoung749 (Nov 28, 2011)

tortoise-kid said:


> My Red Footed Tortoise devours the dandelions I give him, plus it is true; they are very health in a balanced tortoise diet.



U have some nice red foot.
Dandelions for tortoises!


----------

